# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  مين نفسة يعرف أسعار جميع السيارات في السوق المصرى

## الفرعون العاشق

::   









سوزوكي ماروتي 36000 جنية 

لادا 2107 42500 جنية 

شيرى QQ 42650 جنية 
جيلى فروتة هاتشباك 44500 جنية 
جيلى فروتة سيدان 47500 جنية 
نصر فلوريدا 48950 جنية 

برادوا كاليسا 49900 جنية 
هافى لوبو 49950 جنية 
جيلى سباركى  50900 جنية 
لادا 2110  55000 جنية 
دايو لانوس  58500 جنية 
كيا بيكانتو  59000 جنية 
دايهاتسو شاريد  62000 جنية 
شيرى A11 63400 جنية 
فولكس فاجن بوينتر  63000 جنية 
فيات سينا  66500 جنية 
هيونداى جيتز  66900 جنية 
شاهين  67000 جنية 
مابل  67900 جنية 
بروتون ويرا  69900 جنية 
نوبيرا  72500 جنية 
كيا ريو كواترو  76000 جنية 
هيونداى ماتريكس  80000 جنية 
رينو كليو سيدان  80000 جنية 
فولكس فاجن بولو هاتشباك  82000 جنية 
سيتروين C3  82900 جنية 
كيا سبكترا  83000 جنية 
تويوتا ياريس  83900 جنية 
بروتون واجا  84000 جنية 
فولكس فاجن بارتى  85000 جنية 
اوبل كورسا  85000 جنية 
سكودا فابيا  87900 جنية 
تويوتا اكو  93900 جنية 
جيلى كوبية  93900 جنية 
سيات ابيزا  95000 جنية 
هوندا سيتى  96500 جنية 
كيا سيراتو  97000 جنية 
سيات كوردوبا  100000 جنية 
هوندا جاز  105000 جنية 
فورد فوكس  112000 جنية 
نيسان صنى  110000 جنية 
ميتسوبيشى لانسر  110000 جنية 
فولكس فاجن بولو سيدان  114000 جنية 
اوبل استرا  116000 جنية 
سكودا أوكتلفيا  117900 جنية 
سوبارو إمبريزا  119900 جنية 
هيونداى كوبية  130000 جنية 
رينو ميجان سيدان  130000 جنية 
سيتروين بيكاسو  134000 جنية 
رينو ميجان هاتشباك  136000 جنية 
هوندا سيفيك  136500 جنية 
سيتروين C4 140000 جنية 
تويوتا كورولا 1.6 143000 جنية 
تويوتا افانسيس 159900 جنية 
سيتروين بلوريال  160000 جنية 
رينو سينيك  167000 جنية 
هوندا HRV  167000 جنية 
فولكس فاجن جولف  180000 جنية 
مرسيدس A-calss  188000 جنية 
فولكس فاجن بورا  189000 جنية 
فولكس فاجن باسات  200000 جنية 
بيجو 406  210000 جنية 
سوبارو فوستر  224900 جنية 
شيرى B11  245000 جنية 
تراجية  265000 جنية 
لاندروفر فريلاندر  299000 جنية 
جيب شيروكى  319000 جنية 
سوبارو ليجاسى  319900 جنية 
كيا كارنيفال  340000 جنية 
مينى كوبر المكشوفة  360000 جنية 
يجو 407  420000 جنية 
تويوتا راف 4  420000 جنية 
سيتروين C5  430000 جنية 
هيونداى تيراكان  460000 جنية 
BMW الفئة الخامسة (تبدأ من) 488000 جنية 
دودش دورانجو  640000 جنية 
ودى TT  650000 جنية 
كرايسلر باسيفيكا  660000 جنية 
جاجوار S-XK8  685000 جنية 
جيب شيروكى أوفرلاند  690000 جنية 
جاجوار XJ  1150000 جنية 
Z4 BMW 1250000 جنية 
مرسيدس SL 350  1350000 جنية 
جاجور XK-8  1400000 جنية 
لاندروفر رين ووفر  1400000 جنية 
مرسيدس SL 500  2000000 جنية

----------


## badry_1986

غير المرسيديس sl500
مش هجيب
 :: 
بس لعلمك سمعت انى الاسعار لسه هتنزل تانى كمان شهرين !!!
والله عليم بالسر ::   ::

----------


## ضابط شرطة

> هيونداى كوبية  130000 جنية 
> رينو ميجان سيدان  130000 جنية 
> تويوتا افانسيس 159900 جنية 
> BMW الفئة الخامسة (تبدأ من) 488000 جنية 
> مرسيدس SL 500  2000000 جنية


شوفولكم حل  ::   ::   ::  
شكرا فرعون على التسعيرة الجميلة ::

----------


## MrX48

ياعم الاسعار دى غاليه 
التويوتا كورولا ب 125000  فقط وليس143000
وعموما شكرا على المعلومات القيمة دى

----------


## harmadan

thank you so much for your effort but can yoiu tell me please in which year you got this prices???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ranting2:   :good:

----------


## harmadan

please is there any one got the new prices for 2007  for all models???thank you

----------


## samyamar



----------


## طارق صلاح فضل

ممكن تقولوا اسعار السيارات الربع نقل طبعا الجديدة

----------


## القط3

:M (29):  شكرا على المجهود الرائع معلومات مفيدة حتى لو فى زيادة المهم الواحد يعرف سعر السوق  ، ملبين 5 و10 % شكرا مرة اخرى

----------


## الغريب41عام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طيب مفيش خصم اصل انا عاوز تسعتاشر واحده للاسرة
مجهود رائع شكرا لك اكيد غيرى هيستفاد من الموضوع
انا انتظر موضوع عن المتوسكلات=لو بطلنا نحلم نموت- ولو حلمنا  هنموت برضه

----------


## sngay

ايه ده يا عمونا الحج
انا عايز اعرف العربيه الفولكس الخمسه باب عامله ايه دلوقت

----------


## مصري الهوي

اشكرك  للفرعون العاشق على المعلومات القيمــه والعرض الجميل للاسعار

عندي سؤال ...

ممكن اشوف صوره العربيـــه ..




> سوزوكي ماروتي 36000 جنية

----------


## مصري الهوي

للرفـــــــــــــــع

----------


## allromisaa

شكرا على معلوماتك بس انا نفسى فى نصيحه عايزه عربيه فى حدود ال40 او 45 وتكون كويسه وتكون صغيره وتكون امكانياتها معقوله ارجو النصيحه

----------


## maiada

جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا على المجهود
بس على فكره فى اسعار كتيره اتغيرت من اللى انت كاتبها

----------


## عراقية وافتخر

ممكن الاسعار بالدولار لأن صعب عليه المقارنة بالعراقي

----------


## عقاري الصوابر

أشكرك علي هذه الاسعار وهعلا هي دي الموجوده في السوق

----------


## عقاري الصوابر

أرجو من عنده معرفه عن سعر الجيب سوزكي فيتارا باب واحد موديل 2009 اي نيو في مصر والماتور 1600 سي سي كم سعره كاش وبالتقسيط وكم المقدم والضامن بنك مع الشكر : h_mh_m1963@hotmail.com

----------


## اسامةطايل

الف الف شكر اخى الغالى

----------

